# SEC (USA) starts taking action on questionable ICOs



## mjim (26 August 2018)

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...o-issue-subpoenas-in-hunt-for-fraudulent-icos




SAN FRANCISCO — The Securities and Exchange Commission has sent subpoenas to dozens of people and companies behind the rise of so-called initial coin offerings,

about time ... Many companies are promoting what should be like an IPO /Security tokens disguised as utility tokens! meaning getting away with hardly any scrutiny .. and greedy people fall for it but I am not worried about greedy people they got what they deserve. what I am more worried about is less educated people who got swindled

Good on you SEC , hope ASIC is that clear and supportive of common investor


----------

